# H1B Visa Query



## jarhead86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi 

Some consultant is sponsoring H1B visa for me, I have a question here. Though it is very difficult to get the Visa in the lottery. 

Consider I get selected in the lottery this year, and by some reason I could not go to US, what will happen to my H1B visa. Will the employer who sponsored it, will cancel it, or it will remain with me and I can go in the future.

If there is a provision and the employer cancels it, is there any impact on future eligibility to apply for any visa for US.


Regards


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

H1b should only be applied for by the actual employer not a consultant..who are mostly scams ...

Job brokers steal wages and entrap Indian tech workers in US | US news | The Guardian


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why do you not read up on H1B at the source which is USCIS.gov?

Consultancies are a big scam.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

This USCIS memorandum might explain further.


----------



## sweetmann27 (Feb 5, 2015)

Which consultancy you are referring to?




jarhead86 said:


> Hi
> 
> Some consultant is sponsoring H1B visa for me, I have a question here. Though it is very difficult to get the Visa in the lottery.
> 
> ...


----------

